

Amazon product data (143.7M reviews) - bra-ket
http://jmcauley.ucsd.edu/data/amazon/

======
greenyoda
There's actually no data directly available on this page. All the links for
the datasets give the message:

 _" Amazon review data will be made available (for research purposes) on
request. Please contact ... to obtain a link."_

Presumably, Amazon has placed restrictions on what this data can be used for.

